# Happy Thanksgiving to all on Senior Forums.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2018)

Wishing you and yours a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you  Ruth an d the same to you and all the members  here.    :thanksgiving:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving, Ruth!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Happy thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 21, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving Ruth, and to all the folks here..


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving!  May we all gobble 'til we wobble.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2018)

Gobble Gobble to all here..


----------



## twinkles (Nov 21, 2018)

*A happy thanksgiving too every one  in the senior forum*


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## dkay (Nov 21, 2018)

I also wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving:thanksgiving:


----------

